# Hoppers growing cheap😁



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

C99


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Gabagoo Auto.
She is already popping pistols.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2021)

Thought i would post my little grow. They are growing in FF Ocean Forest.
Besides the cfls you see there is a 4ft 6tube HOT5 right above them


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 5, 2021)

Off to a good start, bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeah im having fun.
Thanks for gifting me these beans brother.
I still got several of them and the others i havent even tried yet.
I want to grow the Apollo13 outside in a stealth grow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2021)

All the best........where is your c99 from?......we grew some from JoeyWeeds and it was killer


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

Yooper gifted them too me. Its actually a cross.
C99xC99xHarijuana
I think he said they were from Mota Rebel Genetics.


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

Glad to see you growing again.  Looks good Hopper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking Good   I thought C99 was for outdoor It gets Big


----------



## pute (Mar 5, 2021)

I am growing C99 Crossed with Northern Lights and she is a slow grower.  Hopefully she will take off and make the starting line up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

Roster the b.itch will get bent over if she gets to tall. I grew Pineapple Express outside in between my peppers and tomatoes and had her hugging the ground at about 12"


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Gabagoo Auto.
> She is already popping pistols.
> 
> 
> ...



How old is your auto in this pic?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

I believe its 5 weeks from seed.
The c99 is 3 weeks from seed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yooper gifted them too me. Its actually a cross.
> C99xC99xHarijuana
> I think he said they were from Mota Rebel Genetics.



if it is from Mota , his herijuana is deadly and I’m sure he used a good source for the c99

sounds like an excellent hybrid , whichever side it leans to should be good


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking good BCG.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 8, 2021)

Hope you'll keep this updated, I would enjoy watching your auto run


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2021)

Ill keep mine updated ever so often. I put them outside for awhile yesterday.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> C99
> View attachment 269374


Did you start it in hot soil?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2021)

No sir. I started in seed starter and moved to FF.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice, glad I bought a few blocks for trial purposes. Looks good man!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

C99 is an awesome plant. Hope its a girl. Seed was planted on the 14th of February,,so that's 4wks ago. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> C99 is an awesome plant. Hope its a girl. Seed was planted on the 14th of February,,so that's 4wks ago. Fingers crossed.View attachment 269539
> View attachment 269540


Looking nice and healthy!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Stop using my old threads pictures


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

They Look Great Hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

This is Gabagoo an Auto at about 6 weeks.


----------



## pute (Mar 14, 2021)

Purdy plant Hopper.  Hopefully it is a female.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

Fingers crossed. Judging by the nodes im going with female.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> Purdy plant Hopper.  Hopefully it is a female.


I think it's safe to say the plant has past it's gender neutrality stage, but then again it's grown by none other.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)

Ill post pics later this evening.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> Purdy plant Hopper.  Hopefully it is a female.


I was thinking the same thing, but what are the weird clumps with the Octopus leggy things sticking out?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)

Huh? Octopus


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

Gabagoo Auto loving FFOF soil and nutes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2021)

Gabagoo Auto swelling up. My Brother Yooper gifted me some beans.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice work Hopper. Look at the frost.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2021)

Its a great Auto. Yooper gave me some good beans. All im using is 4 cfls and my 4ft 6 tube HOT5 light system. And that light is over 10yrs old.
She loves FFOF soil and Tiger Bloom. Ive got her on 18/6 light schedule. She is at about 8 weeks from seed. Planted her on Jan 30th.
Told ya i was growing cheap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Planted my C99 in the garden. Also planted Marigolds to help with bugs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

Cool Outside you ballzy One   hidden in with the tomato plants LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah you cant tell what it is right now and tomato plants grow fast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2021)

Harvested my Gabagoo Auto at 10 weeks. Ill take pics today of the buds hanging. Made me a drying box.
The C99 is planted in my garden. Ill take pics of it too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Bud of the Month​


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2021)

Mods cant participate.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Mods cant participate.


You can still show one off with the Caveat of not being able to enter
And I won't add you to the Poll,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Mods cant participate.


Speaking of Buds where is bud of month at top of webpage?
am I suppose to do that too


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2021)

Send a PM to Angie with the link to the Bud that won and ask her to put it at the top.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

OK mdone and done


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 11, 2021)

The C99 i planted outside after growing it inside for about 8 weeks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice Job Hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2021)

C99


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2021)

I sure hope it turns out to be a girl.


----------



## pute (Apr 17, 2021)

Morning Hopper....looking good.  I hope you day is filled with smiles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2021)

Just chillen. My oldest is coming over today with his Wife and my little Granddaughter. Going to celebrate my Wifes BD early. Her BD is on 4-20 which is a Tuesday. Cool as hell having your BD on 4-20.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

sweet.  Nice healthily looking plants Hopper.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 21, 2021)

Yup they look happy


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 22, 2021)

Garden is looking nice and kept. I do enjoy your choices of companion planting too. Bravo


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks guys. Yeah i like planting Marigolds in my garden. Bugs no likey. They are planted in FFOF with a Perlite mix. Also put perlite in top around the plants. Even my Strawberries.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Mods cant participate.


I found a way you can take part
I am running the BOTM and I am not a Mod
So you can be in it.
I will see what ever manipulations done by anyone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah i like planting Marigolds in my garden. Bugs no likey. They are planted in FFOF with a Perlite mix. Also put perlite in top around the plants. Even my Strawberries.
> View attachment 272088
> View attachment 272089


Either that is a big berry
Or Hopper has small hands LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2021)

They fit around my pecker and thats all that matters.
Yeah this is there 4th year so the berries are getting huge. Love strawberries.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

Good job Hopper.  I never would have guessed.  The leader of the pack grows a manicured garden.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah Brother Pute i love growing shit. Anything and everything. Half the shit in my garden is clones. And my yard is also well manicured.
I'll be that mean old bastard cussing kids who get on my grass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Brother Pute i love growing shit. Anything and everything. Half the shit in my garden is clones. And my yard is also well manicured.
> I'll be that mean old bastard cussing kids who get on my grass.


What do you mean will be?
You are already that guy LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

I am the same way.....get your fargin arise off my lawn.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> I am the same way.....get your fargin arise off my lawn.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 23, 2021)

My lawn.


----------



## vostok (Apr 23, 2021)

Congrats to you sir ...I'm always nagging growers to add 20-30% perlite to dilute their hot effects ...but none here..? lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2021)

Yep i loves me some perlite. I use it on all my veggies,fruits,flowers,and of course weed.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 24, 2021)

Yeah Perlite is good. I have a giant bag of it and use it for everything.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2021)

Same here Bro. I get the big bag. I even use it on the bottom of my fruit trees.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

C99 at 10 weeks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

I camouflaged it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

Fixed those fking birds from eating my Strawberries too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2021)

In Order. Blackberries, peaches,apples,peppers,and Lemons.


----------



## pute (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice work Hopper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 26, 2021)

apple seed


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2021)

Update. C99 is a girl. Only weird thing is the plant is only 10weeks old from seed. 
Nice looking girl though. Rock and Roll.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2021)

Cindy 99
She is 10 weeks from seed


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2021)

My C99  is starting to put out a lot of Bud sites. And here is the cage i built to put around her as Camouflage. Funny but works. I wove fake plants in the cage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

Going Fast, Looking Good Mate


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2021)

How do you like my Camo?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> How do you like my Camo?


I have use my wife's fake flowers but not in the cages like that
Get some brite red of pick fake flowers to add to it at bloom time 
The Camo looks Great.
I started some old seeds just to see if they would Pop
its bee a while and in soil they all popped but man they are slow growers, still pretty cool in my neck of woods. 
These seeds are just a wet dry run for my real seeds I will popped soon.
I need to feed them right from the time they get their 1st true leaves next time and see.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2021)

Well i figured out why my C99 started flowering when i put her outside. Wasnt because it was an Auto in Drag It was because i had her under 18/6 with the Gabagoo Auto growing inside,,,,, and when i planted her outside in the ground within a couple weeks she started flowering because here in North Texas the  sunlight hours were 13/11 which is close enough to start her into flowering. So i have been covering her up in the evening and uncovering in the morning to make sure as the days get longer she doest reveg. Ill post pics later.


----------



## pute (May 9, 2021)

You do good work.  Never figured you for a master Gardner.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2021)

No ya cant ride on the back of my Harley and No im not spooning with you ya sick bastard just cause ya say nice things.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2021)

My C99 is 12 weeks and 2days from seed. She looks happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2021)

Cindy is budding up. She has 13 Colas. Ive been covering her to make sure she gets 12/12. Definitely a Sativa.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 20, 2021)

Looking Good


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2021)

Thanks brother.


----------



## yooper420 (May 21, 2021)

You da man.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> You da man.


You the Man who gifted me the beans brother. Love that C99 cross. One the prettiest plants i have ever grown. She has 12 0r 13 Colas and they are beefing up.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2021)

Look guys i finally crossed my C99 with a pretty pink flowering plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2021)

Needle,thread and fake flowers.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2021)

Ga damnt. Its been raining every fking day and more days are coming. Fking texas weather is going to screw my C99 up. The buds aren't real big yet but im still worried about mold.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

So far no mold but the rain is about to start up again today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

I blow mine off after rain when I can
I use a less powerful battery powered  rechargeable one.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

I use my leaf blower. Probably the only reason i dont have bud rot,,,, plus i have an umbrella covering it during the rain that helps a lot. The only thing worries me now is the God Damn humidity thats in the 70s.
I like rain but this is fking ridiculous.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I use my leaf blower. Probably the only reason i dont have bud rot,,,, plus i have an umbrella covering it during the rain that helps a lot. The only thing worries me now is the God Damn humidity thats in the 70s.
> I like rain but this is fking ridiculous.


I have yet to find a true bud rot resistant strain due to the October sky harvests


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

Knock on wood this C99 has been a tough ***** and even white flies dont like her. I find a few in my tomato plants that are right next to her but none on her. Actually not one bug have i found in her. I have her protected from the rain. Hope it works. We have had rain now for several weeks and supposed to have it all week.


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

Good heavens, what a pain so close to the finish line.  Tribulations of an outdoor grow I guess.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

Yes it sure is a pain in the ass. She is looking really nice and fighting moisture is not easy.


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2021)

I can see you out there with an umbrella and a leaf blower.  The things we will do...why does this stuff always happen at the end, when all the time and effort has been put in.....

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2021)

Makes it all worth while. Hard work and good Dank.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2021)

She is hanging in the closet in the dark with a small fan. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2021)

Actually, she has been there almost a week and I'm putting her in jars tonight. Stems don't snap yet but they are big stems. I can tell when they are ready by pinching the biggest bud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 16, 2021)

yep some more drying ang then some burps and dang nice smoke
GREAT JOB BRO
I cant wait to hear smoke report


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 15, 2022)

pute said:


> I am growing C99 Crossed with Northern Lights and she is a slow grower.  Hopefully she will take off and make the starting line up.




we grew that one and culled it…..we found it to be weak medicine


----------

